
New Android App. Looking for Feedback - nileman_
https://www.live-closer.com
======
nileman_
Good day,

I have been working on a project the past few months, and recently released my
new Android app to help people live closer to their interests. It's called
Live Closer - Cut the Commute.

This will help reduce traffic, saving people time and in the end lowering our
carbon footprint to save the environment.

Please check it out and let me know what you think? I am looking to build my
user base.

Please find the links to website and Google play below.

Thanks.

Google Play Store -
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.niel.flutt...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.niel.flutt..).

Website - [https://www.live-closer.com/](https://www.live-closer.com/)

